# Yang, aka Mr. Bucky lives.



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

I was so frustrated one day with my Buck I called to have him sent off. The man called and said he would be unable to make it. He had an unexpected trip to Grand Junction but he would call when he was back. He never did. I wasn't planning to breed this buck again because of Chloe's cleft palate. I had some other little bucklings born with 4 nipples and I knew there must be something amiss with the buck's genetics although he does produce babies with beautiful fleece. 

Well...I thought and thought and finally arranged for the vet to come and wether him. I had done all the bucklings myself but this guy is HUGE! 

It also occurred to me he's family and I don't necessarily like everyone in my family either. 

The wethering went well for a 3 year old buck. The vet injected lidocaine to numb his scrotum and then proceeded. I did this with all my babies this year and it was a piece of cake. 

I'm not going to breed this year. I have a wide variety of colored fleeces and white fleeces and a market for all. I am going to miss kidding season and the arrival of little ones but I'll hop on here and share the joy when all of you kid.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He sure got lucky!! Sorry to hear you won't have any babies next year, I don't know what you're going to do without the added stress of kidding season! :ROFL: Maybe that will be a nice break for you and your does. :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Being a "member of the family" gave him a forever home didn't it......I am seriously thinking of wethering my 5 yr and 1 1/2 year old bucks, pygmy has sorta fizzled out of me and these boys are family, couldn't bear to have them leave.

I'm sorry you won;t be having your own kidding season though....you can certainly share my :hair: with 1 FF and 2 seasoned does when they are ready!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Becky, at least you get to keep him. It is sad that you will not have any babies this year but you sure had your hands full this year with all the new babies. 

Glad to hear it went well.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I for one think it is great that you wethered him and will keep him around. It sucks not to have kids, but you can always visit the kidding corral and live vicariously through everyone else's kiddings.


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

I am looking forward to sharing all of your stories through kidding season next year. I may be looking for a new buck later and I know just the place to look......Lori....are you listening??? I'm going to be watching what you have to offer for sale next year.


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

I did mention I'm not particularly fond of this buck....well, I had a doctor's visit and I was so afraid they were going to ask me to disrobe. I usually am covered in bruises from getting nailed by this buck. Who would believe me if I said it was my goat. I thought for sure they would suspect my husband was beating me. Maybe now that he is wethered he will be better. I haven't gotten butted for a few days now.....I think he might know how close he came to leaving the ridge.


----------

